# Major UK locust shortage??



## pop80_uk (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey all
Ive just come back off holiday and am trying to get some locusts, our food order at our normal shop was short the locusts and they will not be getting any in for the next 6 weeks, and we went to 3 other places and all had no locusts and suggested there was a Uk shortage?? 

Any idea? Whats happened while ive been away! One of our leos prefers locusts, so Id like to find some.

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah there does seem to be major problems. at least from the peregrine livefoods side. i can't get any at all. completely rubbish


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

we use peregrine and order came through fine on thursday?? how strange


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> we use peregrine and order came through fine on thursday?? how strange


 
yea my mate uses peregrine for his shop, and has had no problems getting locusts in, infact there seems to be even more in the tubs then ususal.


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

I think its monkfield that has the problem.


----------



## littlejay (May 25, 2008)

*Locusts are temporarily unavailable. Our sales stocks have been destroyed by a batch of contaminated feed. We estimate that production will be back to normal by mid July. We will update this announcement as our recovery progresses. In the meantime, please accept our sincere apologies


*I just found that on a large livefood supplier and if you do look around the web several suppliers are out of stock. 
littlejay


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

i got livefood (locust and crickets) delivered today with no probs hun. If you want the addy of the company i got them from just pm me


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/153439-livefood-shortages.html


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

big massive pain in the B hind

I managed to get 2 boxes this weke luckily.. so am using them for treats for my beardies and water dragons...

but all of mine seem more lethargic and arent as lively since they have went onto a cricket only diet..

might just be coincidence as it seems to have affected the beardies more than the water dragons...


----------



## albinoroyal (Feb 12, 2008)

*locust*

i am as hop and there is a locust shortage both in this country and abroad,the breeders are letting the shops have 30% off their order and it will continue until breeding stocks are back to normal 6-8 weeks.


----------



## gavlp20 (Feb 18, 2008)

i get all my food of monkfield what it is one of there air-con units have gone down 
and caused something?
Gav


----------



## pop80_uk (Dec 30, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> i got livefood (locust and crickets) delivered today with no probs hun. If you want the addy of the company i got them from just pm me


Yes please! Can you PM it to me.
Thanks


----------



## unclefester (Jun 11, 2008)

*Locust Shortage*

Yes I have tried everywhere and couldnt get them. I have now been told that there was a fire at the main UK supplier and as a result they have lost their entire breading stock and it could be at least six weeks before they get any more. Good job my desert spinys are off locusts at the moment looks like its wax worms and crickets on the menu for the time being!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Most shops will get some in on their delivery day, but like Tom said, wholesalers are rationing retailers, so they will only get a small amount of their usual in - I know we sold out within 2 days last week, and had to ration people to a maximum of 2 boxes so at least it went around a few people. For our regular customers, we are offering to put 2 boxes aside until they can get in - just for the people we see every week. If you are a regular at a reptile shop give them a call and ask them to hold some back for you.

The wholesalers are doing the same, regular retail customers will still get some, although definitely not all, of their regular order.

Just have to be patient - I usually get through 500 large hoppers a week for my own lizards, and had to order 3000 crickets instead last week... and it's going to take months for the escapees to stop chirping :lol2:


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Couldn't get any at my local supplier, had to substitute black crickets. Sign said none for 6 weeks.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Livefoods By Post - Online Reptile supplies shop
these have some guys


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

elle1331 said:


> Livefoods By Post - Online Reptile supplies shop
> these have some guys


 just had a look and for some sizes of locusts its saying out of stock


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> just had a look and for some sizes of locusts its saying out of stock


i got mediums delivered yesterday hun


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

elle1331 said:


> i got mediums delivered yesterday hun


 so either they have just run out of stock or their website needs sorting out :lol2:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> so either they have just run out of stock or their website needs sorting out :lol2:


lol i dunno hunni but my order was complete. I have a number for them if you want to phone them and ask


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

couldn't get any from my local shops but got some from over the net.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

ebay has tuns on if anyone is stuck:lol2:


----------



## pop80_uk (Dec 30, 2007)

I shall have to check e-bay as all online ships have sold out of smalls. :0(


----------



## whytheaubergine (Jul 14, 2008)

I managed to ORDER some locusts from Ricks Livefood...hopefully they will arrive tomorrow as I had to buy crickets on Saturday and my lizards wont touch them. I noticed someone else said their lizards had been more lethargic since, and I too seem to have the same problem. Not sure if it's that they have hardly eaten or that they just don't get on with the crickets!! Fingers crossed my order goes through ok!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

we have had no problem getting locusts or crix, yet all the other shops in our area are out of stock until further notice! so WE HAVE LIVEFOOD!! :lol2:


----------



## whytheaubergine (Jul 14, 2008)

I notice that although the main suppliers on the net are stating that the locusts have been contaminated by a bad batch of feed, they haven't said whether or not their is any knock on effect!? (i.e. were any of the contaminated locusts sold and could they pass on the contamination to the reptiles that have fed on them!?) Any ideas anyone??


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

our pet shop said a disease wiped out loads of locusts not just here but in europe 
he also said that this disease doesnt effect reptiles
he was really vague though


----------



## bannyian (Jun 13, 2007)

i managed to get 6 boxes from the local shop yesterday so was quiet suprised to see this lol


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

we have locusts in stock (bulk & Tubs) except for small and adults, We ran out by thursday last week. but should have good stocks for the next couple of days, link is in my sig...


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

We are currently offering all but small locusts, though stocks can run out without warning. Our suppliers were not affected by any disease or other problems with their stocks, however increased national demand has led to shortages as they try to meet demands of their own customers and those of Monkfield and others.

Email sent from livefoodsforgood.co.uk to customers this morning for your info:




> Dear Customer,
> 
> Due to problems with two of the leading livefood breeders, our breeder and supplier (who are running at normal output) are experiencing a much higher than normal demand for livefoods.
> 
> ...


My understanding is this was the result of a contaminated batch of feed, not a disease, and not anything that has or will affect anybody's pets.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

sold out for this week, more next week!


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Got my full order from my supplier today YAY!


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

i cant get any


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

sarah1207 said:


> i cant get any


Try milkie13 on ebay I got 50 xl locusts deliverd yesterday.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

My local shops have tons in.


----------



## pop80_uk (Dec 30, 2007)

I need smalls and can not find any anywhere, all the websites seem to be out of stock and ive travelled to every repltile pet shop in the area and they have none :eek4:

My Leo will only eat locusts and wax worms and currently her staple diet is wax! If this goes on for the next 6 weeks will it badly damage my Denver (my leo :blush::-|)


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Rico said:


> Try milkie13 on ebay I got 50 xl locusts deliverd yesterday.


He offers a great service. I also ordered 50 xl locusts on Tuesday and arrived by 8am Wednesday - all alive and well. He also included an extra 25 to replace some I had lost from a previous order. The cheapest too.


----------



## geckogirl_ (Jun 23, 2008)

> [He offers a great service. I also ordered 50 xl locusts on Tuesday and arrived by 8am Wednesday - all alive and well. He also included an extra 25 to replace some I had lost from a previous order. The cheapest too.


well, l'm having problems with him at the mo, been trying to get hold of him for 4 days about my order


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Waiting to see what our suppliers say Monday, but I anticipate all but the largest sizes should be available.


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

It's times like these I'm glad I just buy a box once a month or so don't have any reptiles that eat those at minute just have snakes. Pity about small ones mantids love them,


----------



## Mantis World (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi

The problem wasn't contaminated greens so you needn't worry about a knock on affect with your reptiles.

The problem was the air conditioning at Monkfield who inadvertantly cooked all their locust stock. The increased demands have created shortages in some areas in both locusts and crickets as previously mentioned.

We will be finding out availability of crickets in the morning so you can always call our freephone number for the latest information. We have a significant amount of locusts in stock ready for dispatch tomorrow.

We've heard from Monkfield that their breeding stock should be back to normal next month and other breeders have put together additional breeding rooms to help with the increased demand. 

Thanks, Tony


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

All locusts were despatched without shortages this morning, and we seem to be pretty much back to normal.


----------



## geckogarage (Jul 6, 2008)

LFG said:


> All locusts were despatched without shortages this morning, and we seem to be pretty much back to normal.


great coz i ordered 3 boxes last night lol


----------

